# Shipping time from china



## Changchung (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys, I would like to share and know what you think of the times of shipments from China and what have been their last experience.

My latest experiences have been the worst. over one month, at last received, I am still waiting for 4 batteries purchased on February 27.

Is just a general delay or I'll keep going and getting worse?


SFMI4UT


----------



## Samy (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it's the time of year with the whole new Chinese year deal going on in feb. I ordered a Zebralight sc51 6 months ago and an Sc600 3 months ago and they arrived in 13-15 days. I am currently waiting for a H51w which has so far taken 6 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Abbot (Apr 5, 2012)

Shipping time from china is always take long time. 
Many merchant provide worldwide free shipping. In order to cut the cost of the shipping, they have to choose the cheapest shipment. Import and export also take many time. 
On the other hand, Chinese new year holiday have an impact on the dispatch of the items. Many company have lots of goods can't dispatch.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 5, 2012)

They must offer some different shippment options... I dont know


SFMI4UT


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've ordered quite a few things from China over the years, from flashlights to car parts to other accessories. On average, from mainland China to California, USA, it takes a good 12-18 business days (2.5 - 3 weeks) on average. A few times I received stuff within 2 weeks (10 business days, shipped via EMS) or in 4-6 weeks shipped via Parcel Post or some other type of slow service.

Delays can also be caused by customs (on their end or our end, but usually I see it on their end when exporting... had that happen a few times on some orders I had, as the tracking number show it was stuck in China customs for a week or so). Or, they could just have simply created a shipping label but have not shipped your parts out for a couple of weeks while they're waiting on a back order... probably more common, and also shady business practices but it's not like they care about you since all they want is your money.

The only other time I wouldn't buy anything from China is around the end of January or in early/mid February, depending on when the Chinese New Year is. Factories and businesses will close down for like 1-2 weeks straight, so if you don't get your order in & shipped before that, you're going to have another 2-3 week wait on top of the shipping time. This year, Chinese New Year was in mid/late January so the OP's order in late February wouldn't have been affected by this.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Apr 16, 2012)

stuff I order in Jan can take 6-8 weeks to arrive in US

stuff I order in Feb can take only 10 days in US

stuff I order from DX can take 6-8 weeks no matter what time of year

so it varies. worst case is 8 weeks.


----------



## Samy (Apr 16, 2012)

It's now been 8 weeks since I ordered my SC51 direct from ZL. Longest wait to date. I hope it arrives by May as I have 2 camping trips coming up. 

Cheers


----------



## Changchung (Apr 16, 2012)

8 weeks??? Wow... Nah... So much time to wait... From 4 months to now I am trying not to buy from china at least save me a lot. A couples of weeks ago I buy a zebra from a USA seller, just take four days to receive it in florida...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Samy (Apr 17, 2012)

It's never taken this long. If it doesn't turn up shortly then i know it's been lost in the mail although i have been waiting for a custom holster that was put in the mail from the US 3 weeks ago which hasn't arrived yet - maybe there's a hold up at Australian customs. 

I'll probably order from a US site or pay a bit (a lot) extra and buy from a local supplier. There's been 3 camping trips i had planned to use the SC51 at in the last month and a bit but i've just had to survive with my other zebra's 

cheers


----------



## Changchung (Apr 21, 2012)

This one of the reason because I am trying not to buy overseas, in your case, you buy three weeks ago, what if the item get lost? You have to wait almost more than a month now to have your goods. So, sometimes, if you dont care to wait and you are saved a lot of money buy it overseas.

My case, I never had problems of lost package, one time, like 5 years ago I buy some Leds from china, I wait a month, nothing, open a claim and receive my money back, my surprise, I received three months later...

So, I think it is very strange that the package get lost, just big delays...

I buy 4 panasonic and was shipped 02/22 nothing yet, I buy 6 samsung and was shipped 04/11 the status of the first order always show that was in the postal service of hong kong, the 20, five days ago both status change to: Processed Through Sort Facility
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment.
Maybe both package come together. But cost me almost to month and buy another one thinking that the first one are lost...

Seeing all this I bought 4 panasonic from a USA seller, I received already, just take 3 days... Good price BTW


SFMI4UT


----------



## Samy (Apr 26, 2012)

Just a follow up...

My order arrived on Tuesday. That's 8 weeks but it finally arrived. I checked my order date which was the 29th of Feb. However i received another email on the 12th of March telling me that it shipped on the 12th, that's 10 days after i made my order. 

cheers


----------



## Changchung (Apr 28, 2012)

Samy said:


> Just a follow up...
> 
> My order arrived on Tuesday. That's 8 weeks but it finally arrived. I checked my order date which was the 29th of Feb. However i received another email on the 12th of March telling me that it shipped on the 12th, that's 10 days after i made my order.
> 
> cheers



Great, I hope to have the same luck with my first order... Still waiting...


SFMI4UT


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 28, 2012)

I ordered my jetbeam from a Chinese company on April 13, it was sent on the 15th and arrived on the 27th. A total of 14 days.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 29, 2012)

e1sbaer said:


> I ordered my jetbeam from a Chinese company on April 13, it was sent on the 15th and arrived on the 27th. A total of 14 days.



Thas was fast... Congrats. I am still waiting... :C


----------



## Samy (Apr 29, 2012)

I should also mention that it's now been 1 month since some flashlight accessories I ordered from states were shipped and im still waiting. However, I made an order with Lighthound.com last week, standard shipping, and it turned up in 1 week. Exceptional service from them yet again!

Cheers


----------



## Changchung (May 16, 2012)

Hi there, I receive last week my batteries, the order what I think was lost it come with other order of batteries that I buy four weeks ago, the first order take like two months, I order a electronic charger with my second order and come togueter with the batteries. Maybe is kind of lottery too about the shipping time.


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (May 16, 2012)

Samy said:


> I should also mention that it's now been 1 month since some flashlight accessories I ordered from states were shipped and im still waiting. However, I made an order with Lighthound.com last week, standard shipping, and it turned up in 1 week. Exceptional service from them yet again!
> 
> Cheers



Do you receive your order from the states? Why is taking so long? Where are you located?


SFMI4UT


----------



## Samy (May 16, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Do you receive your order from the states? Why is taking so long? Where are you located?
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



No not yet. I am in Queensland, Australia about 1 hr drove from the state capitol. I have been in contact with the supplier and they assure me it's been sent. I've just about given up...  My last 2 experiences lead me to believe that paying the extra for express/registered post is what i'm going to use from now on...

I will let you know if it turns up.

cheers


----------



## Trevtrain (May 16, 2012)

I placed an order with Zebralight for an SC51w on April 30. Arrived in Melbourne, Australia May 14th. 
Not too shabby but then as others here have said perhaps this is not a busy time of year for them.

Order from Manafont (HK) placed on April 30, arrived May 9th. Again, not too long a wait.
(2 of 3 items ok but unfortunately, Fenix MC11 is not working properly )

As to buying locally - I prefer to when I can however.........
Not sure what the market is like for the rest of the world but as Samy said a few posts back, prices from local dealers in Australia can be *much *more expensive.
My Fenix MC11 cost me $39 delivered, would have been $68-$78 here (with our exchange rate about 1:1) and the company I contacted couldn't even be bothered to answer my email.

Cheers


----------



## Changchung (May 16, 2012)

Well, here in venezuela is almost the samething, you find the goods very expensive and I dont find any of them here. So, we have to live with buy our stuff from overseas and learn to wait for...

Samy, I hope that you receive it soon.

Trev, you have to send back your fenix? That sucks...

SFMI4UT


----------



## Eric242 (May 17, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Thas was fast... Congrats. I am still waiting... :C


From my experience over the last 6-7 years it is the average time from china to the EU. Usually shipping from china is slightly faster as shipping from north america for example. Lately it seems like shipping from international senders takes a bit longer than it used to, no matter where it is shipped from.

Eric


----------



## march.brown (May 17, 2012)

This has nothing to do with torches , but , I sent for 14 Nakamichi 4mm plugs for my surround sound system on 9th March ... They were on Ebay and the seller was in China ... I realised that I needed more and on 11th March , I bought another set of 14 ... After 30 days , I contacted the seller to say they had not arrived ... He said that he would re-send both lots ... Another 30 days elapsed and they didn't arrive ... I contacted the seller and he said that he would look into it.

I contacted Ebay to make a complaint , but was told that I had waited too long and that there was a time limit for complaints ... I contacted Paypal and they referred me back to Ebay ... So , bacause I waited too long for delivery , I have lost my money.

So , if you are buying from Ebay or paying by Paypal , please be aware that there is a time limit on the transaction ... Don't lose your money as I did ... I hope that this post will help to save you from losing your hard-earned money.
.


----------



## march.brown (May 17, 2012)

march.brown said:


> This has nothing to do with torches , but , I sent for 14 Nakamichi 4mm plugs for my surround sound system on 9th March ... They were on Ebay and the seller was in China ... I realised that I needed more and on 11th March , I bought another set of 14 ... After 30 days , I contacted the seller to say they had not arrived ... He said that he would re-send both lots ... Another 30 days elapsed and they didn't arrive ... I contacted the seller and he said that he would look into it.
> 
> I contacted Ebay to make a complaint , but was told that I had waited too long and that there was a time limit for complaints ... I contacted Paypal and they referred me back to Ebay ... So , bacause I waited too long for delivery , I have lost my money.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that the time limit is only 45 days.
.


----------



## Tete (May 17, 2012)

In january I ordered a cheap tablet from DX. I didn't remember how much the chinese new year affects everything over there. After waiting for a month to get the item in stock, they suddenly changed its status to sold out. Then I cancelled the order and even received the refund in only few days. 

First I decided I will never order anything from them again but have since changed my mind and actually made quite a few orders from them. I just won't order anything I want to get rapidly..
Now that they are back in track again, it takes about 3 to 5 weeks to get the stuff.

But for example from HK Equipment it always seems to take about 2 weeks... I really like their packaging, seems someone really cares..:goodjob:


----------



## Trevtrain (May 17, 2012)

Changchung said:


> .
> 
> Trev, you have to send back your fenix? That sucks...
> 
> SFMI4UT



(Slightly OT - sorry folks.) Don't know yet Changchung. This MC11 is great little light when it works though!

I sent an email to Fenix who basically told me that it was up to Manafont and that I probably should have bought from an Aussie dealer instead of shopping overseas.

Have bounced several emails back and forward to Manafont. It almost seems like a game. I keep asking what we can do to solve the problem and they basically keep saying let us know if we can be of assistance. Not sure how this one will pan out as it's an odd problem but I think they are filing a "claim" for me. I may have to send it back but so far they have only talked about getting me a "spare part." Let's hope I can get it resolved.

Here is description of the problem if you are interested - it's a strange one.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338001-Strange-Fenix-MC11-problem 

Cheers
Trev


----------



## Changchung (May 18, 2012)

Trevtrain said:


> (Slightly OT - sorry folks.) Don't know yet Changchung. This MC11 is great little light when it works though!
> 
> I sent an email to Fenix who basically told me that it was up to Manafont and that I probably should have bought from an Aussie dealer instead of shopping overseas.
> 
> ...



For me look like a fail one...

when you make the purchased from manafont? What if you open a claim from paypal? Well, if you use paypal...


----------



## Changchung (May 18, 2012)

Eric242 said:


> From my experience over the last 6-7 years it is the average time from china to the EU. Usually shipping from china is slightly faster as shipping from north america for example. Lately it seems like shipping from international senders takes a bit longer than it used to, no matter where it is shipped from.
> 
> Eric



We have to try to contact the seller and see if their can use a faster shippment, maybe register or something like that. Or just wait with patience, use paypal and open a clain if we dont received around 40 days



march.brown said:


> This has nothing to do with torches , but , I sent for 14 Nakamichi 4mm plugs for my surround sound system on 9th March ... They were on Ebay and the seller was in China ... I realised that I needed more and on 11th March , I bought another set of 14 ... After 30 days , I contacted the seller to say they had not arrived ... He said that he would re-send both lots ... Another 30 days elapsed and they didn't arrive ... I contacted the seller and he said that he would look into it.
> 
> I contacted Ebay to make a complaint , but was told that I had waited too long and that there was a time limit for complaints ... I contacted Paypal and they referred me back to Ebay ... So , bacause I waited too long for delivery , I have lost my money.
> 
> ...



I had two problems with some purchases from China in the last 3 months, two of them look lost in the mail, I always be in touch with the sellers, both give me a refund before the 45 days limit, I receive one of them almost two month later and I pay back to the seller, the other was lost and I order the same item from USA, 4 18650 3100 panasonic BTW


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

Aust to Aust via Australia Post and is usually 80% lost most of the time...

China to Aust - usually 2 to 4 weeks depending of which donkey service it uses to get stock through the mountains...

US to Aust - bloody quick! Even for $3 diff shims with $2 postage...


----------



## Norm (Jun 1, 2012)

Slazmo said:


> Aust to Aust via Australia Post and is usually 80% lost most of the time...
> 
> China to Aust - usually 2 to 4 weeks depending of which donkey service it uses to get stock through the mountains...
> 
> US to Aust - bloody quick! Even for $3 diff shims with $2 postage...



I think Slazmo may be exaggerating just a little.

To be fair to Aus Post I've lost one parcel sent by myself in all the years of posting.

Norm


----------



## Slazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

Norm said:


> To be fair to Aus Post I've lost one parcel sent by myself in all the years of posting. Norm



Norm,

Xbox from M$ Australia - lost by Aust post - with a pretty juicy 3 way fight between myself, Aust post and XBox Australia.

Rod blank sent from Mo Tackle via Australia post express... No body knows what happened?

Engine head studs from Sydney - via Overnight express... 'poof'

Bonasi tools from sydney via insured and registered mail - another poof...

Some chick that lost 4kg's worth of cremated ashes from her horse lol... "POOF" - was on A Current Affair as Aust Post couldn't figure out what happened? I mean it wasnt a set of car keys was it Aust Post???

And last XMas - an Australia Post truck loaded with parcels caught fire and the whole shooting match "Poof".

I've had my fair share and have no trust in them or their customer service ability at all...


----------



## Norm (Jun 1, 2012)

I know you have had some bad luck in the past, I'm sure we discussed it on CPFM.

Must be your area, we had friends at Peak Hill that never received parcels for a long time, it was finally tracked down to the local P.O.

Fortunately my experience has been good.

Norm 

I guess we should get back on topic.

PM me if you want to discuss it further.


----------



## Xiotis (Jun 1, 2012)

The earliest order arrived within 3 weeks and the latest within a month. Never lost an order however on a total of about 30 shipments within last year! Talking about Athens Greece..


----------



## Changchung (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that in almost 99% the chinesse postal service is no that bad...

Well, no all responsability is from chinesse postal, in my case, Venezuela, Ipostel sometimes suck but it will never lost anything...

Good luck?


SFMI4UT


----------



## johnnydoughert (Jun 23, 2020)

First off excellent resource. As always when trying to educate oneself, forums really are the way to go and I am guessing this is the best thread to ask this. Can I get my packages from China to Australia? I bought batteries online from China and the virus is still impacted international shipments and wondered if this is still possible?


----------



## archimedes (Jun 23, 2020)

A lot has happened to impact "shipping time from China" over the past eight years ....

Closing this stale thread.


----------

